# Cherry tomato and Naturals



## maxim (Mar 11, 2011)

HeHe... dried out for tomatoes have only cherry tomatoes left in the fridge 
And many Naturals, this time i sharpen very dull Katsushige Anryu pity.

[video=youtube;F86m91adOJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F86m91adOJo[/video]


----------



## Vladimir (Mar 12, 2011)

Good job.
Maxim why not move from Aoto to nakiyama kiita?
Why cut a tree, so burr is removed?


----------



## maxim (Mar 12, 2011)

I did it only for demo  2 stones is enough. Yes cut in the wood was to remove burr


----------



## DrNaka (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice to see the swarf/mud ratio change with the progression to harder stones.
Sad that I cannot hear the sound of the stones.

Anyone for a fund raise that maxim can get bigger tomato?


----------



## mainaman (Mar 12, 2011)

DrNaka said:


> Nice to see the swarf/mud ratio change with the progression to harder stones.
> Sad that I cannot hear the sound of the stones.
> 
> Anyone for a fund raise that maxim can get bigger tomato?


 and a microphone


----------



## maxim (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## steeley (Mar 12, 2011)

thought i heard rain in the back ground .
thank's for the demo


----------



## Darkhoek (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice vid, Max. There is much to learn from watching them.

DarkHOeK


----------



## 99Limited (Mar 13, 2011)

DrNaka said:


> ... Anyone for a fund raise that maxim can get bigger tomato?


 
Those are big tomatoes. I guess nobody realized Maxim is a Giant.


----------



## maxim (Mar 13, 2011)

mainaman said:


> and a microphone


 
I try to make some with sound too 

Any requests for what should be in next videos !!??


----------



## mainaman (Mar 13, 2011)

yanagi on the new stone?


----------



## UglyJoe (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd like to see a video of gyuto sharpening, maybe something san-mai so we can see the kasumi finish, but more importantly I'd like to see the camera at stone level on your right hand side, so we can see the angles you use for the thinning, edge, and microbevel, etc.


----------



## maxim (Mar 13, 2011)

UglyJoe said:


> I'd like to see a video of gyuto sharpening, maybe something san-mai so we can see the kasumi finish, but more importantly I'd like to see the camera at stone level on your right hand side, so we can see the angles you use for the thinning, edge, and microbevel, etc.


 
Here is video with sound and for Gyuto sharpening san-mai with kasumi finish http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php?337-Moritaka-and-Karasu-love&highlight=moritaka

I try to make one with angle too


----------



## Seth (Mar 15, 2011)

But that was one of the most important Beethoven concertos ever written!


----------

